# Parking in Ballsbridge & surrounding areas



## nuttybud (20 Jan 2009)

I commute to work in ballsbridge circa 5 yrs, no office parking available and no public transport available - id had to drive to city (further than work), park & get bus back out. I was parking down a laneway with a few houses (no disc, parking fines etc) and walking in from Ranelagh.

Now the laneway has also gone to disc parking/residents permits etc. 

Ive parked in RDS the last two morning and while it certainly beats the cold walk in the morning/evenings I just cannont afford €12per day!

The local disc parking around the area is only for 2hrs stints so its impossible.

Is it possible to buy a disc for a day/month etc? -Are there any discounts available. I know you can do "mpay" with DCC if you register your credit card but is that to be topped up every 2hrs too?

I saw adverts to rent parking spaces around the area on daft etc but I dont know about getting into a formal/legal agreements?

Does anyone have any suggestions/alternatives?

Thanks


----------



## TarfHead (20 Jan 2009)

DART car park in Booterstown is €2.00 per day. A brisk walk to Ballsbridge, or €2.80 DART return trip to Lansdowne.

Car park can be full by 8:30 though.


----------



## FredBloggs (20 Jan 2009)

There are plenty of roads in Sandymount which aren't disc parking.  Not too far from the RDS.  Why don't you take some time at the weekend to scout around there for possible locations?  Theres bound to be places there where you can park without annoying the residents.  Rush hour isn't the best time to investigate so thats why I suggest the weekend.


----------



## extopia (20 Jan 2009)

Where do you live?



FredBloggs said:


> There are plenty of roads in Sandymount which aren't disc parking.  Not too far from the RDS.  Why don't you take some time at the weekend to scout around there for possible locations?  Theres bound to be places there where you can park without annoying the residents.



Why would annoying the residents be a factor if there is no disc parking in force? Residents don't own the street outside their houses.


----------



## FredBloggs (20 Jan 2009)

I agree with you but after a hard day at work the last thing you want to face is some character going on about where you parked your car.  Best IMHO to have a few parking spaces and alternate them.


----------



## widescreen (7 Jul 2009)

Hi folks, can anyone advise if this plan should work- thanks!

Going up to the Springsteen concert from Limerick.Will need to park the car somewhere. If we got up there around 12 or 1, would we get safe street parking within vicinity of RDS?. I believe there is also a car park in simmonscourt road but not sure how quick that may fill up. Our plan basically was, drop the car,and walk into St. Stephens green area for a couple of hours, have a glass of shandy and go to concert and then drive home!  We are simple people!!

thanks a lot


----------



## dereko1969 (7 Jul 2009)

you could leave the car at the red cow park and ride, get the luas into town, then head out to ballsbridge for the gig, dart back to connolly, luas to red cow, no messing with finding a car parking spot and you've saved driving into the city centre.


----------



## widescreen (7 Jul 2009)

thanks.what Luas stop would i get off at? Would u get a bus out to Ballsbridge? Only prob with this if she buys anything we'd be stuck carrying it around. if there was a reasonable chance of parking I'd put up with the traffic jam pain afterwards?!?


----------



## dereko1969 (7 Jul 2009)

on the way in from the Red Cow you could get off at Abbey Street or Jervis if you want to go shopping there. You could get the 4/4a/7/63/84 all go from Nassau Street to Ballsbridge or you could get on the Dart at Pearse (might be easier as getting onto the buses on Nassau St could be tricky as they might be full). 
If you buy anything in town you're still going to have to carry it out to the car before the gig, you could use it as a reason not to buy anything!


----------



## widescreen (7 Jul 2009)

thanks for detailed reply. Theres not a chance that she'll buy nothing!

If the streets around RDS allow parking even within a fair walking distance I have no problem with that. not bothered about jams coming out. I just want to check that street parking is allowed etc.


----------



## enoxy (7 Jul 2009)

nuttybud said:


> I commute to work in ballsbridge circa 5 yrs, no office parking available
> Does anyone have any suggestions/alternatives?
> Thanks


 
I second the recommendation about sandymount, free parking about 2 mins from sandymount green and from there 10-15mins walk to ballsbridge. A lot closer than ranelagh.


----------



## widescreen (7 Jul 2009)

It'll be a Saturday though when I arrive, so I'm trying to establish if there will be basic parking opportunities in the streets and lanes within the area. e.g are the streets blocked off by the cops for special events etc?


----------



## Setanta12 (7 Jul 2009)

Hehehehe - i used to work along here but won't at the end of the month.

Ok, just past Paddy Cullens/Sony Shop and before the car salerooms there's a road down tot he Sweepstakes and if you're there early enough, its free parking.

Be warned though, park with sufficient space in front of you to pull out (but not too much room) as there's an owner of one of those Smart cars who parks head-on into the small gaps.

But don't park on the Yellow lines at the beginnign and at the end, the clampers come around twice a day and during Leinster games and always catch a few cars.


----------



## Complainer (8 Jul 2009)

widescreen said:


> Hi folks, can anyone advise if this plan should work- thanks!
> 
> Going up to the Springsteen concert from Limerick.Will need to park the car somewhere. If we got up there around 12 or 1, would we get safe street parking within vicinity of RDS?. I believe there is also a car park in simmonscourt road but not sure how quick that may fill up. Our plan basically was, drop the car,and walk into St. Stephens green area for a couple of hours, have a glass of shandy and go to concert and then drive home!  We are simple people!!
> 
> thanks a lot


Is her heart set on city centre shopping? You could drive round the M50 to Dundrum, and park in Balally Luas park & ride at €4 per day. She can shop to her heart's content in Dundrum, grab some food, drop your bags to the car and then head in on the Luas. Get off at Cowper and walk down to Ranalagh/Donnybrook/RDS in 15 minutes.


----------



## widescreen (8 Jul 2009)

Complainer said:


> Is her heart set on city centre shopping? You could drive round the M50 to Dundrum, and park in Balally Luas park & ride at €4 per day. She can shop to her heart's content in Dundrum, grab some food, drop your bags to the car and then head in on the Luas. Get off at Cowper and walk down to Ranalagh/Donnybrook/RDS in 15 minutes.


 
sounds an option.how late would the luas run?.concert will be over at half ten.

think though we'd prefer to park near rds early in day and head to town, but noone has managed to advise me what kind of street parking is usually available in and around rds on a Saturday. ??


----------



## markpb (8 Jul 2009)

widescreen said:


> sounds an option.how late would the luas run?.concert will be over at half ten.



Last Luas is at 12.30 Monday - Saturday.


----------



## Complainer (8 Jul 2009)

widescreen said:


> think though we'd prefer to park near rds early in day and head to town, but noone has managed to advise me what kind of street parking is usually available in and around rds on a Saturday. ??


Most street parking in the area would be metered up to 7pm. If you get in the red zone (not the yellow zone), it would cost you about €15 to park for the day. See [broken link removed] for parking rates. I'm not sure if there is a maximum duration in those areas.


----------



## widescreen (8 Jul 2009)

Complainer said:


> Most street parking in the area would be metered up to 7pm. If you get in the red zone (not the yellow zone), it would cost you about €15 to park for the day. See [broken link removed] for parking rates. I'm not sure if there is a maximum duration in those areas.


 
thanks for that I'm going to ring them about registering tomorrow.If I can park my car nearby for most of the day for €15 I'll take that!


----------

